# FEdora 7] Windows virtuell auf USB-Platte laufenlassen



## Moritz123 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

zunächst einige Wort zur Erklärung: ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte für mein Notebook gekauft und hier Linux (Fedora 7) installiert, da ich gerne mehr mit diesem OS arbeiten möchte und auch über kurz oder lang gänzlich wechseln will. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich natürlich als Ex-WinXP-Nutzer immer nochmal an Daten oder Programme, die es so auf Linux nicht gibt, zugreifen möchte.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Derzeit ist es so, dass ich die Linux-Festplatte aus- und die Windows-Platte einbauen muss, wenn ich dochmal an Daten auf der alten Platte ranwill. Das ist bei meinem Notebook (Sony Vaio) mit einigem Aufwand verbunden und nervt mich nicht nur - ich denke auch der Hardware (im eigentlichen Sinne; also den Bauteilen und Schrauben mit ihren Gewinden) ist das nicht besonders zuträglich. Daher habe ich mir gedacht: Ich kaufe mir einfach ein USB-Gehäuse und virtualisiere mein Windows einfach, wenn ich es brauche. Booten direkt vom USB-Datenträger geht leider nicht, da mein Bios das noch nicht unterstützt.

Nun meine Frage/n: ist das, wie ich mir das vorstelle überhaupt möglich? Kann ich meine  alten Windows-Daten und Programme dann einfach weiternutzen oder stelle ich mir das hier zu einfach vor? Wenn es gehen sollte: wie?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem koennte sein, dass Windows mit anderen Treibers als fuer die emulierte Hardware noetig ist ausgestattet ist.

Du kannst probieren es zu booten, es koennte aber in die Hose gehen.
Zu empfehlen waere eine Neuinstallation von Windows, in der virtuellen Maschine.
Falls Deine CPU Virtualisierung unterstuetzt wuerde ich zu KVM raten, ansonsten QEmu mit dem KQEmu-Modul. Ansonsten kommt Du wohl eher nicht zu wirklich zufriedenstellender Leistung.


----------



## MiMi (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe noch VMware installiert fuer mein virtuelles Linux. Zum programmiern super . Und ich kann weiterhin windows nutzen zum zoggen etc.


----------



## Moritz123 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Mein Notebook hat einen Centrino - unterstützt dieser Virtualisierung?
Kennt Ihr gute Ressourcen zum Nachlesen?
Hier nochmal ein Hinweis: ich möchte nicht von Windows aus Linux virtualisieren sondern umgekehrt!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2007)

Centrino ist kein Prozessor, sondern eine Spezifikation fuer Notebooks. Centrino bedeutet schlichtweg dass bestimmte Hardware im Notebook verbaut ist.
Was aber schonmal gut ist: Linux funktioniert auf einem Centrino-Notebook wunderbar. Ich hab ein ThinkPad R60e, auch mit einem schicken Centrino-Sticker, und *alles* laeuft bestens, inklusive WLAN und Blautod.

Ob Deine CPU Virtualisierungssupport bietet kannst Du ueber

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
```
herausfinden.
Auf einem AMD-Prozessor (was bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, aber der Vollstaendigkeit halber erwaehnt sein soll) wuerde dieser Befehl darueber Auskunft geben:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep svm
```

Wenn da nichts ausgegeben wird fehlt Dir dieser Support. KVM kannst Du dann nicht nutzen.
QEmu, auch zusammen mit KQEmu, kannst Du dann aber immer noch nutzen. Und fuer gelegentliche Kleinigkeiten reicht es meiner Meinung nach auch.


----------



## Moritz123 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ausgabe von cat /proc/cpuinfo ist:


> processor       : 0
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> cpu family      : 6
> model           : 13
> ...


Ich würde schon gerne die Adobe-Suite nutzen, aber das kann ich mir dann wohl abschminken.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich wuerd vorschlagen es einfach mal zu probieren, eben mit QEmu und dem KQEmu-Modul.
Zu verlieren hast Du ja nichts.


----------

